# Need Stillwater River Info



## Nitro750

Any recommendations on where to access the Stillwater River for smallmouth wading in the late Spring/Early Summer. I usually fish the Mad and Little Miami, just want to give the Stillwater a shot, but I have no idea where to park, etc. I'll be coming from Fairborn. 

Thanks


----------



## Tall cool one

Hard to go wrong on that river. Take a walk up or down from any bridge as the easy spots get pounded.S of Englewood the river gets quite murky from sewage effluent and has some slow muddy stretches but still lots of bass,just need a boat to do it best.From W Milton N the river is shallower and more easily waded,TC1


----------



## iam20fan

west milton park. S.R. 48 and 571


----------



## chrsvic

Stillwater River is an excellent bass fishery. I like to use a canoe to get to the lighter fished spots.

The Miami Conservancy district publishes a map of the river:

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/boating.asp

If you click where it says, request printed map by mail, they'll send you a nice foldable map for planning trips.

I would just be careful where you park and wade - some sections are hard to access without getting in trouble for crossing private property, folks have posted alot about that previously.


----------



## emt31602

The West Milton Park is a great place to put in. If you've got a small boat/canoe/kayak, you can go upstream to the dam, fish the holes directly at the foot of the dam, they hold a lot of fish. I think they lay up in there and wait for dinner to roll over the dam. LOTS of snakes too, I think they are doing the same thing. Its a great spot. It's pretty popular, so most evenings and weekends are crowded, but not a lot of people wade out and fish at the base of the dam. I spent a good bit of time there last year with my fly rod, it was a blast. I witnessed a hatch of some type of small white fly last year on a hot summer evening, the smallies turned on and shut off with the hatch, it was amazing.

Also check out the Stillwater up around Pleasant Hill and Covington. I have had good success on those reaches from a kayak, it can be shallow at times, but there are good runs, lots of smallies and largemouth during the spawn, after that we get into a lot of rock bass, they are still fun to catch though. If your into it, there are a ton of carp in that area. I had a good time last year with them on fly. Good Luck.


----------



## fshnteachr

Fishing the Stillwater with a kayak is perfect....you can go upstream as easily as down. West Milton is a great place to park. I agree about the Dam....great fish in that spot. (I haven't seen all the snakes though, thank goodness  Be careful, the landowner at the dam (river left) is pretty particular about trespassers.

There is a canoe livery there too, they will pick you and your kayak up for a small fee to cover his gas money. (as long as he has other customers he's picking up)

LOTS of carp!! Not into them, but I see lots of them. I love the Stillwater! Good luck, have fun!


----------



## iam20fan

2 other good places on the stillwater are fenner rd. at 48 and horseshoe bend rd. both are north of west milton


----------



## Nitro750

Appreciate all of the great information. Thanks for sharing. I was at Dick's this past weekend and they had some awesome sale prices on Kayaks and Canoes! I just need to convince my wife that I "NEED" one. ha


----------

